

Zyan Disassembler Engine - mirceasoaica
https://github.com/zyantific/zyan-disassembler-engine

======
zokier
Could this be plugged into radare fairly easily? Would that be beneficial?

~~~
crowell
while possible, what benefit would it have over the current default of
capstone for x86/amd64? I've never heard of zyan before.

